# Why must my pigeons be so darn complicated?



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Three problems.
1-
Bliss has had horrible diarreah, she's been eating fine though, and drinking too. Idk what could be going on, and she's in the same cage as November, but I have nowhere else to put him as I have visitors Haven, Sparrow, Fighter, and some unnamed stringfoot. So I'm afraid he'll get it. It smells terrible, and it's watery. I'll post pics soon.
2- 
Bliss laid eggs, and they are fertilized. They're hers and November's. Problem here is that November has been a fail parent. He won't sit, he won't make a nest, he won't help! I've made a nest for her, because she insists on sitting. I'm going to replace them with dummies if he doesn't help, but even if I do, she'll still be sitting on these plastic ones, wasting her time and comfort, sitting al day, for herself and November.
3-
Clove and Tundra are at it again! They've built a nest, and have eggs. It's on the floor, but I've elevated it. It's also in a different spot. It's in a nesting bowl, and u think both adults are healthy and good. They take turns and kiss and be normal. Their poop is great, theyre perfect weight, they're active, eating, drinking, so I think they're healthy.
4- (extra, non important)
Sparrow is a black pij who's feet were tied together with brunette hair. She's lost one toe and two halves.
Wren is a brown marbled pij, also a Stringfoot, she's not gonna lose any toes.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Heres the poop


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hens when nesting have large volume sloppy droppings. have it tested if you are concerned.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Thanks…
Also, on Tundra and Clove, I've replaced the eggs.


----------

